# Trying to use multiple styles in 1 piece



## SnoringGoose (Apr 7, 2015)

So i recently finished a piece that I attached and I was trying to incorporate lots of different art styles into one thing. The head is the way that I usually draw, but I also tried painting and for the boxes and hand I tried a simpler, cleaner looking style. I think it turned out pretty well, but I would like to know what everyone else thinks.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's cute. Reminds me of something you might see in a SpongeBob cartoon. 

I like the way you used color in this one.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It does look like a sponge bob character! lol.


----------

